# Boots?



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I have ordered and returned so many dog boots. The opening is never big enough to get her paw in with that fuzzy hair around it without pulling or bending her toes and hurting her. Others fall off too easily. The ones I have now the Bark Brite looked great but not only hard to get her foot in but also too tall they go up above her hock. 

I would like something she can wear on wet and snow days but doesn't have to be super heavy duty. Lighter weight, extra wide opening to get on easily, snugs up good so won't slip off, comfy....oh and free would be nice since I'm making a list lol! (JK)

Anyone know a perfect Havanese boot?


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Never used boots for the boys, but I have heard good things about Ultra Paws and Ruff Wear boots.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks Sophie! 
I have tried ultra paws and had to return, just hurt her to try and cram her feet in there. I have seen ruff wear but haven't owned them (yet)  I may give those a try too thanks!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

These sound promising too. Like the double velcro

Northwoods Mut-luks - Joni's Barkery


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> These sound promising too. Like the double velcro
> 
> Northwoods Mut-luks - Joni's Barkery


I know several Beardie people who use Mukluks. Their dogs are a lot bigger than ours, but they have the same "hairy feet" problems. They tell me they stay on well.

I don't walk my dogs on the street in the winter because of all the salt (I feel like I HAVE to completely bathe their undercarriage completely to keep them from ingesting it!) so for mine, it's "just snow". So I just let them get wet and snowy. If they get snowballs, I hose them off with the warm spray in the sink, then towel dry and let them air dry the rest of the way. They seem fine with this.


----------



## MNL (Jul 29, 2016)

Dee Dee, My first forever dog (who we lost 1 1/2 years ago) - was not a Havanese - (I'm awaiting my first Hav puppy). Anyways - I spent hundreds of dollars on boots. Although I had an American Hairless Terrier - it was a challenge to find boots that were rock solid and stay on. I would put sock on his paws first, then put the boots in. These boots will be the only thing to be passed down to our Havanese BFF. It will be trial an error of course. 
But I wanted to share with you the best ever boots I found - from baxterboo.com. I've attached the link to see these on line - you may have to copy and paste the link however. I was trying to incorporate 2 pictures of my dog wearing them, but photo size too large. I had 2 sizes - one for his front paws and 1 for the back. While is legs were skinny, his paws were not and never fit the standard measurements. Anyways - they were easy to put on because they opened up with a zipper all the way in the front, then there's the Velcro strap as well as a tightening cord on the top of the boot - similar to a jacket hood with a cord. I will definitely be trying these in the winter for our new Havanese if we go for walks or other. But, the priority will be to have winter fun and games in our back yard without having to do this as well. We will see. Hope this helps!

https://www.baxterboo.com/p.cfm/all-weather-dog-boots-blue


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

You might check out Tammy and Teddy's. They do custom dog boots. The specialize in dogs with special needs but may work for what you are looking for as they also make boots for healthy dogs. Products - Tammy and Teddy's Foot or Paw Protection for Animals I had a pair for my corgi when whe was dragging her feet. They are well made. I don't use boots on Willow and we are out in the cold and snow and ice and it doesn't seem to phase her.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has used PAWZ disposable boots? I have seen them at our pet store, but wonder if they will fit with furry paws? I'm considering buying them since we have had so much rain here.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Heather Glen said:


> Just wondering if anyone has used PAWZ disposable boots? I have seen them at our pet store, but wonder if they will fit with furry paws? I'm considering buying them since we have had so much rain here.


I have used the PAWZ many times with my corgi. They are really thin and I don't think they would provide much protection from cold but they would keep the feet dry. They are hard to get on as they need to fit pretty tight. I used to sprinkle the insides with cornstarch or baby powder to help get them on. Being so thin, they did not last long if my corgi was on blacktop or concrete. But she was dragging her feet too so that was a factor. I used to have to reinforce them with duct tape.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I was wondering if they would stay on? It rarely gets colder than the 40's so that isn't so much a concern here. I just want to keep their paws clean and dry.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Good to know it works for beardies Karen! Thanks!
I don't walk Sophie on salted roads but yesterday for example we were walking and came across a salted area of sidewalk. Easy to avoid but would like to have boots to protect her from that just in case type of thing. At home I do blow dry the snowballs off of her but I need to walk her about half an hour at a stretch as she has loose ligaments (WHY not! ) so doing all I can to keep her muscles strong with trotting and trying to avoid too much running, stopping, turning as possible. (also doing fit paws fitness stuff). So don't like the bulk of her exercise to be in the yard or house playing so we usually go to a gated senior community which is safer than the parks where everyone has loose dogs and kids on bikes broken glass, chicken bones tossed in the grass etc. (and would never walk her around the neighborhood here again too many loose dogs that fly out of nowhere). Anyhoo point being I can't blow dry her after our long walks away from home and when we walk without boots, I keep checking her feet and they are cold as icicles. I'm sure I look very intelligent standing in the park with my dogs paw to my mouth blowing warm breath on it   So although we don't have weather like this that long here, having boots would let us walk longer and also give us more options of where to walk. 

This just now came in from my inquiry to mutt luks

I really hate to tell you that my boots are “the perfect boot”! I can tell you that we have a lot of customers tell us that our boots are the first one’s that have really stayed on....... The success in keeping them on is how you put them on. The paw has to all the way to the tip of the boot and the lower Velcro has to be tighten securely around the smallest part of the “ankle”. The top Velcro keeps the snow out of the boot.

As for sizing, you’d have to follow the directions and measure her paw. I also have each boot size up against rulers. It does not have to be a perfect fit as with human shoes..... if she is on the upper edge of a size, go up. Better larger than smaller!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks for that info MNL! I just looked up the baxter boot they sound like a great contender! So sorry for the loss of your first baby.  So hard. I can guarantee a baby Havanese will put a smile on your face again. I got Sophie after losing my heart dog and she lights up the world again!

Thanks Jackie! I looked that up too put it on my list also! You corgi was such a lucky dog you went the extra mile for her. Interesting you and Karen both don't have problems with bare feet getting too cold, I keep checking Sophie's on our walks and they are like ice. She sometimes bites them when back in the car so guessing they are itching from being numb like our hands do so haven't been walking her very long.

Heather I have a set of Pawz for Sophie also, the orange ones. I can't get them on her feet at all but a larger size may work.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Heather Glen said:


> Thanks for the info. I was wondering if they would stay on? It rarely gets colder than the 40's so that isn't so much a concern here. I just want to keep their paws clean and dry.


I think they would stay on as long as you can find a size small enough that would fit tightly. My corgi wore a size small which is the red one and her feet were a lot larger than Willow's. Also, Foxy's foot hair was really short. I don't know how they would work with all the longer hair that havies have. (havies have!). They aren't very expensive so it might be worth trying. I warn you though, they are not the easiest to get on since they fit so tightly. Doubly hard if your dog resists. Some of the corgi owners used to put a tiny slit in the top part to help get them on plus they felt that the PAWZ fit so tightly around the ankle that it would not be good. I found that they would tear easily if I slit them. I used to get them from Amazon in a 6 pack.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks DeeDee...Looks like they would be difficult to put on. I like that they are light weight and will protect their paws from getting wet at the park. Guess I'll give them a try.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'll copy what I posted elsewhere in answer to this question of Dee Dee's.

I guess I better chime in, just to add my own experience. Several years ago I tried to keep Tucker's coat from grabbing half the stickers and seeds in the mountains during the summer. I had to brush him for 10 minutes each time I brought him back in from even a 2 minute potty break. To let him run free which he loved resulted in way too much grooming which both he and I hated. All day long! So I bought Pawz, red. (Tucker is 15 pounds.) I also ordered a "jumpsuit" from a gal on Etsy to try to help. Anyway, the Pawz were terribly hard for me to get on him, to not hurt him. Then they didn't stay on long. I'll show you the starting picture, then the after-5-minutes-of-running picture. (He'd shoot me if he knew I was showing you these, haha)


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I thought PAWZ might not stay on very long... Scout probably would not touch them, but the wild girl is a different story. Tucker looks very cute in his red booties. 😊


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

LOL I love Tuckers story. 

I just ordered the mutt-luks as my first try will let you know.


----------

